# Say What ??? PTI pulling out !



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

SAY WHAT ??
Power.Tech.Imports no longer offering Turbo kits for the QR25DE ... and no one saying anything about this on NF ?

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=69011 

Well #@$&, so much for my dream of getting my AWD ride with a little boost


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ValBoo said:


> SAY WHAT ??
> Power.Tech.Imports no longer offering Turbo kits for the QR25DE ... and no one saying anything about this on NF ?
> 
> http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=69011
> ...


This is a side effect of being a business. The issue (that apparently few realize) is that when you put together a turbo kit you are basically being the middle man. Trying to co-ordinate a bunch of parts from a bunch of different vendors and only having so much control sucks. What's more is that people fail to realize this and simply pitch a hissy fit when they don't get exactly what they want when they want it. Plain and simple, Jamie is a striaght up and honest guy, but he has had enough dealing with whiny bitches and pissy parents breathing down his neck to get their shit for their spoiled children. GHEY. 

This is a business in which the little man will always suffer. So he has to resort to things like this to save his reputation and sanity... 

It is sad indeed.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well that just sucks. spec v owners are impatient as fuck which is why after a few group buys i gave up due to people pissing and moaning. aparently jamie feels the same way. no wonder our aftermarket isnt all that hawt. well, there is always the supercharger kit which i believe is out or comming out...but unlike the pti kit, i cant vouch for reliability or power.


----------

